# AFI Cinematography - 2021



## Millennimum Nemo

I'm in the process of readying my application and hoping to finish it by the end of this week. Will be logging into AFI's Info Session tomorrow with Giovanni.

Very few AFI Cinematography threads visible, and none found for the 2021 batch (or I'm just new and haven't figured out the website well enough), hence this thread.

How many of you already applied? Got Interview calls? Got accepted? Preparing to submit as deadline approaches?

As an international student, I'm heavily depending on securing some kind of Scholarship/Financial Aids - Would love to hear from any applicants who were able to secure the AFI Scholarship, or any info. on the status with regards to scholarships at AFI.

The AFI Cinematography - 2020 thread seemed pretty active during the admission process earlier in the year, and would really love to hear from you guys - How has the academic year been so far with the pandemic protocols etc.? Did anyone defer their admissions? How were the classes conducted - Campus/Online? How were the productions going on? etc.

Would love to hear from you all. Cheers!


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Hey @Chris W , are we the only ones here?


----------



## Chris W

Millennimum Nemo said:


> Hey @Chris W , are we the only ones here?


Ha. Traffic will pick up for this program I'm sure on the site. Always does.

In the meantime I'll tag here the people who were admitted last year such as @gocuna @bettscampo @wrongmatt  @damianjeon @Leo86 and @Tianyi Liu as they might be able to give you some advice and help.


----------



## spencerseye

Hey! I've been stalking the forums for a while but was waiting to see if anyone else was applying for Cinematography this year. I am also still in the process, I was supposed to film my Ten-Sixty a couple of days ago but fell ill and had to cancel. I talked to bettscampo on instagram and she gave me some really good advice for entry and how AFI is handling COVID. She says that they have some classes in person but smaller groups, shoots are still on location, and any lecture that can be online is. She also mentioned how some students who were admitted earlier in the year got approved for a deferral so that they can start 2021, the year that we would start. Basically means that the chances of us getting in are now even lower 🙃.

As far as scholarships, I'm based in America so I think I have to wait until next year or after I know if I got accepted or not. From what I've seen though, there's a lot of international Scholarships available.


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is December 2nd!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬

Good luck everyone!


----------



## georgei

Is anyone applying to cinematography AND another discipline? 
AFI says you can do this. But I wonder if it will give the impression of a lack of focus.
I'm also applying to Editing as well. Not as a backup or anything like that, but out of genuine interest in both crafts (with the background and experience to back it up). What I'm hoping is that the graduate admissions process will help me decide on which to pursue with all my energy.


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Chris W said:


> Deadline is December 2nd!
> 
> How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?
> 
> I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Yeah, heard the same. Turned my application in last week !🤞


----------



## Gokuemulation

Submitted my application and finished the required documents in the Empower system.


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

georgei said:


> Is anyone applying to cinematography AND another discipline?
> AFI says you can do this. But I wonder if it will give the impression of a lack of focus.
> I'm also applying to Editing as well. Not as a backup or anything like that, but out of genuine interest in both crafts (with the background and experience to back it up). What I'm hoping is that the graduate admissions process will help me decide on which to pursue with all my energy.


Hey, I was initially thinking of applying for the 'Producing' discipline in addition to my initial application for 'Cinematography', but ended up not doing so just because I preferred to put all of my efforts into the 'Cinematography' application.

I'd have loved to apply for 'Producing' as well had I been able to prep for the application much earlier and give myself that much more time, but in the end I'm happy I was able to give 100% to the 'Cinematography' application.

Anyway, I don't believe applying for multiple disciplines would be seen as having a lack of focus. If your application speaks for itself in the various disciplines you're applying, then there is no reason for you to be worried  Your application will be judged independently with respect to the applied discipline.


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Gokuemulation said:


> Submitted my application and finished the required documents in the Empower system.


Great! Good luck to you my friend!🤞


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

spencerseye said:


> Hey! I've been stalking the forums for a while but was waiting to see if anyone else was applying for Cinematography this year. I am also still in the process, I was supposed to film my Ten-Sixty a couple of days ago but fell ill and had to cancel. I talked to bettscampo on instagram and she gave me some really good advice for entry and how AFI is handling COVID. She says that they have some classes in person but smaller groups, shoots are still on location, and any lecture that can be online is. She also mentioned how some students who were admitted earlier in the year got approved for a deferral so that they can start 2021, the year that we would start. Basically means that the chances of us getting in are now even lower 🙃.
> 
> As far as scholarships, I'm based in America so I think I have to wait until next year or after I know if I got accepted or not. From what I've seen though, there's a lot of international Scholarships available.


Hey! Hope you are feeling alright mate. Did you manage to turn in your application?


----------



## jeremygolota

Is there some of ‘2022 fellows who got into AFI right after undergrad? Is it real?😂


----------



## Isabella B.

Hi,

Im applying for University applications. I have used shots in my showreel which were shot in 4:3 only camera type but while edit export I cropped top n bottom and made it 16:9 and this is the only format I have of it now.

My worry is,
(A) What could possibly the best professional and correct answer I can have for having a 4:3 shot footage as 16:9 without pillar boxes? (I have to made up a correct reverse methodology to tell them of my working process…as cropping is usually prohibited)
(B) Is 4:3 stretch is really acceptable in professional industry and an accepted practice?
Kindly help with this I am really nervous about the mistake I have done and looking for appropriate cover up that how come I have a footage shot in 4:3 but have final output as 16:9 without pillar boxing and cropping and distortion of framing.

Regards


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Isabella B. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im applying for University applications. I have used shots in my showreel which were shot in 4:3 only camera type but while edit export I cropped top n bottom and made it 16:9 and this is the only format I have of it now.
> 
> My worry is,
> (A) What could possibly the best professional and correct answer I can have for having a 4:3 shot footage as 16:9 without pillar boxes? (I have to made up a correct reverse methodology to tell them of my working process…as cropping is usually prohibited)
> (B) Is 4:3 stretch is really acceptable in professional industry and an accepted practice?
> Kindly help with this I am really nervous about the mistake I have done and looking for appropriate cover up that how come I have a footage shot in 4:3 but have final output as 16:9 without pillar boxing and cropping and distortion of framing.
> 
> Regards


Hi Isa,

I think its important to understand that there is nothing as a "correct answer" or a "professionally accepted template" when you are dealing with the creation of an artwork, especially when you try to think of all the technical specifics involved. Tech and all its accompaniments are mere tools that help serve our story in the way we want it to be told. So, as long as you're telling your story in the way you intend to tell it, it doesn't matter what aspect ratio your images are. Know that it isn't "wrong" to do so.

Hope this helps  and good luck with your applications


----------



## Isabella B.

Millennimum Nemo said:


> Hi Isa,
> 
> I think its important to understand that there is nothing as a "correct answer" or a "professionally accepted template" when you are dealing with the creation of an artwork, especially when you try to think of all the technical specifics involved. Tech and all its accompaniments are mere tools that help serve our story in the way we want it to be told. So, as long as you're telling your story in the way you intend to tell it, it doesn't matter what aspect ratio your images are. Know that it isn't "wrong" to do so.
> 
> Hope this helps  and good luck with your applications


Thank you Nemo for your comforting reply. 
I realize you are stressing on the fact that creative message should be put across rest technical SOPs wont matter. I understand this but would the selection committee in Universities also consider this? specially when its a Cinematography course.  And they would like to see different aspect ratios in your reel, even diversity is also not my concern. I'm worried cause everybody keeps saying don't blur, crop or change aspect ratio of your work in show-reel or else application will be rejected. 

So incase I get a chance for the interview, what am I gonna say? I tampered, cropped the footage? which I guess is a no-go and considered a sin, some Uni mentions it and some don't, but mostly its just a given thing. Have you done it yourself and have bypassed the scrutni and any of your acquaintances? Or do you have any insight from the horses mouth like from University professors about their take on such matter ?


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Isabella B. said:


> Thank you Nemo for your comforting reply.
> I realize you are stressing on the fact that creative message should be put across rest technical SOPs wont matter. I understand this but would the selection committee in Universities also consider this? specially when its a Cinematography course.  And they would like to see different aspect ratios in your reel, even diversity is also not my concern. I'm worried cause everybody keeps saying don't blur, crop or change aspect ratio of your work in show-reel or else application will be rejected.
> 
> So incase I get a chance for the interview, what am I gonna say? I tampered, cropped the footage? which I guess is a no-go and considered a sin, some Uni mentions it and some don't, but mostly its just a given thing. Have you done it yourself and have bypassed the scrutni and any of your acquaintances? Or do you have any insight from the horses mouth like from University professors about their take on such matter ?


Hey Isa, 

I understand your cause for concern. The main reason that grants/uni applications etc. inform applicants to not blur, crop, colour correct etc. their images is so that they don't tamper their original image with post effects glitz and such. As you can clearly see for yourself that these days people are more concerned about getting that "filimic look" or whatever it is than being concerned about how and why they want to tell their story. That's what the admissions or grants office want to see - gauge your ability to tell a story visually. They do not want to see nor want you to concentrate on all the distracting post-production effects. But yes, do not take my word for it. I think its best that you contact the admissions office of the college you're applying who will be in a better position to guide you if there are any specificities that they want to stress on.  

Honestly, I'd not accept admission to any school that tells me that I should use a particular "standardized" aspect ratio because it isn't professionally favoured or whatnot and it implies to tampering of your image. That's just not the type of education or guidance I need. But that's just me and to each their own 

Also as for your original concern with the letterboxing on your image, you can just crop out the black bars on the top and bottom making your image look as if shot natively 16:9. I don't that'd be a problem unless the application states to only submit images in 4:3 or any other particular ratio.

Hope this is of any help. Cheers and good luck 🤙


----------



## Isabella B.

4:3 shot image on a 16:9 timeline will have Pillar bars (side bars) not any top bottom (letter box) to be cropped.

If a clip has been shot on a Super 8mm, but shown as 16:9, it means its either stretched unnproportionately or  cropped footage from top bottom.

I'll check with the University admin.

Thanks


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Isabella B. said:


> 4:3 shot image on a 16:9 timeline will have Pillar bars (side bars) not any top bottom (letter box) to be cropped.
> 
> If a clip has been shot on a Super 8mm, but shown as 16:9, it means its either stretched unnproportionately or  cropped footage from top bottom.
> 
> I'll check with the University admin.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I'm aware. I just used "letterboxing" generally so that you get it  you can still crop it out. For pillar boxing you can still create a black frame on another video layer (v2), mask it using inverted track matte with a white frame that is 2880 pixels wide by 2160 tall (I guess the numbers are right. This on video layer 3) Nest the result. You should get something related to this on youtube. With this you can mask your 4×3 source layer which you can resize, independent of crop/mask, to fix the boxing issues


----------



## Isabella B.

This seems like some solution! however my mind has not been able to do the calculations instantly, let me get to my timeline and see what you have mentioned. I may PM you to further understand this.

Thanks Nemo.


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Isabella B. said:


> This seems like some solution! however my mind has not been able to do the calculations instantly, let me get to my timeline and see what you have mentioned. I may PM you to further understand this.
> 
> Thanks Nemo.


Sure  Happy to help!


----------



## Gokuemulation

Has anyone been selected for an interview? Got an email yesterday.


----------



## juliak

Me too! When's yours? I've got mine on 9th Feb


----------



## Gokuemulation

Congrats! Mine is on 1st Feb.


----------



## juliak

Gokuemulation said:


> Congrats! Mine is on 1st Feb.


good luck!


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Congratulations @Gokuemulation and @juliak !!! Good luck!!! 🤙


----------



## Chris W

Gokuemulation said:


> Has anyone been selected for an interview? Got an email yesterday.





juliak said:


> Me too! When's yours? I've got mine on 9th Feb


Congrats! Be sure to add or update your Applications in our database with the interview notification and interview dates to help others when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Gokuemulation

By the way, my interview is rescheduled to 2nd Feb. And a camera is required for the meeting.


----------



## Abel Guan

Mine is scheduled for 4th Feb.


----------



## Gokuemulation

Gokuemulation said:


> By the way, my interview is rescheduled to 2nd Feb. And a camera is required for the meeting.


Sorry, wrong date, it is 8th Feb.


----------



## Yellowhat

Gokuemulation said:


> Sorry, wrong date, it is 8th Feb.


Congrats @Gokuemulation @Abel Guan  and @juliak!! Does it matter when we submitted our application? When did you submit yours?


----------



## Gokuemulation

Gaby said:


> Congrats @Gokuemulation @Abel Guan  and @juliak!! Does it matter when we submitted our application? When did you submit yours?


I don’t think so, I submitted around 11/31 PST.


----------



## Abel Guan

Gaby said:


> Congrats @Gokuemulation @Abel Guan  and @juliak!! Does it matter when we submitted our application? When did you submit yours?


I submitted mine literally an hour before the deadline


----------



## Yellowhat

I don’t think so, I submitted around 11/31 PST.



Abel Guan said:


> I submitted mine literally an hour before the



Haha same! Okay, here’s hoping I still have a chance 🙏


----------



## Abel Guan

Gaby said:


> I don’t think so, I submitted around 11/31 PST.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha same! Okay, here’s hoping I still have a chance 🙏


Don't worry about it too much. I think they are still sending out interviews.


----------



## Chris W

Gokuemulation said:


> I don’t think so, I submitted around 11/31 PST.





Gaby said:


> I don’t think so, I submitted around 11/31 PST.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha same! Okay, here’s hoping I still have a chance 🙏


Good luck! Remember to add your application an relevant dates to our tracker to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## nijhawanudit

Thanks @Millennimum Nemo for creating this thread, just happened to stumble upon it. I got a mail for an interview to be on 8th Feb. Best of luck to all @Gokuemulation @Abel Guan @juliak


----------



## Sehar27

Anyone any tips for interview 😋


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

nijhawanudit said:


> Thanks @Millennimum Nemo for creating this thread, just happened to stumble upon it. I got a mail for an interview to be on 8th Feb. Best of luck to all @Gokuemulation @Abel Guan @juliak


Congratulations and good luck! 🤙


----------



## Sehar27

I have mine on 28th January. Guys any tips for interview please. I am a nervous wreck already lolol 😀


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Sehar27 said:


> I have mine on 28th January. Guys any tips for interview please. I am a nervous wreck already lolol 😀


Just keep watching/re-watching episodes of 'Schitt's Creek' and all will be well  Good luck to you!


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Sehar27 said:


> I have mine on 28th January. Guys any tips for interview please. I am a nervous wreck already lolol 😀


Hey! How did your interview go?


----------



## Sehar27

Hey, phew can’t believe already done with it!
So, it went smoother than I expected. They were really calm and super nice. I had mine with Stephen Lighthill & Sara Ross.

They started with how did I know about AFI, why me, what stories do I look forward to working on after graduation, my background an how it sits with cinematography, when did I know I want to pursue filmmaking.

I hope this might help with people who still have to go with their interview. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Yellowhat

Hey all, has anyone received an interview invite lately?


----------



## juliak

anybody else had their interview already? how was it?


----------



## Abel Guan

juliak said:


> anybody else had their interview already? how was it?


It was super chill. Interviewed with Mr. Lighthill. As they said, the interview felt more like a conversation. It lasts about 30 minutes. Asked me about my project, what kind of stories I want to tell in the future, and in the end it was Q&A.


----------



## nijhawanudit

Sehar27 said:


> Hey, phew can’t believe already done with it!
> So, it went smoother than I expected. They were really calm and super nice. I had mine with Stephen Lighthill & Sara Ross.
> 
> They started with how did I know about AFI, why me, what stories do I look forward to working on after graduation, my background an how it sits with cinematography, when did I know I want to pursue filmmaking.
> 
> I hope this might help with people who still have to go with their interview. Fingers crossed 🤞


Hey. I'm glad you and @Abel Guan had this calm and super chill interview. The questions I feel are standard, atleast for the cinematography students. Hope you all make it 😅 Mid March is when you'll know right ?


----------



## Gokuemulation

Just finished my interview! It was super fun and chill, though I'm a bit nervous. We started as where I am talking from, and whether I have any questions for them. Then we talked about how I got in to cinematography and the most important aspect that I care related to that. And I talked about why I apply for AFI. After that, I shared several experience about the films I submit. There is an interesting question of in what other different mediums, apart from cinematographers, that inspire me. In the end, I shared something about my religion that transforms me and how it relates to what I learn. The whole interview lasts about 35 minutes. I say be honest and calm are the best methods in the interview. Good luck.


----------



## juliak

Oh wow, just finished my interview as well. It was super chill, like everyone else said. I had mine with Stephen and Marianne Williams. So glad it's over already haha But not sure what to make of it, it only lasted about 15 minutes... 
They first asked what I know about AFI and about them, next about my work as an assistant (I worked on some projects as 2nd AC). Then they asked about my lighting approach and where I draw my inspiration for, why I applied to AFI and what I hope to get out of it, what I'll do if I don't get in and what I think about coming to LA. 
To anyone else waiting to be interviewed... Goooood luck!


----------



## nijhawanudit

Thought I should write in this thread if there's someone else to be interviewed and would need help. I had my interview on the 12th with Stephen Lighthill and Favienne (alumini dp). Was extremely relieved when it was over since Afi is the only uni I applied for. They asked me why am I keen on joining afi? A question on my stills portfolio as to what the stills meant to me and how has my experience been working on projects that I've been a part of. I think it lasted longish about 40 minutes because to begin with I spoke a lot and then they spent a fair amount of time explaining the curriculum. I was pretty nervous hence the rampant speaking but they were extremely calm.
One info that I enquired about was the number of seats, so we are running for about 20 seats this year instead of 28. Because this year they've reduced 4 seats from the previous year and there are about 4-5 deferrals from the previous year as well. Hence stiffer competition.


Good luck to anyone else who has their interview lined up and hope this is of help!!


----------



## Chris W

👀






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Abel Guan

Any news??


----------



## Abel Guan

just got rejected


----------



## spencerseye

Abel Guan said:


> just got rejected


😔 same here. it was a good run though, proud of us all.


----------



## Yellowhat

spencerseye said:


> 😔 same here. it was a good run though, proud of us all.


Same. I never interviewed so I was waiting for that closure. I got into NYU but I don’t know if I want to go, have a lot of thinking to do 🥺
I’m proud of us too!


----------



## Chris W

Bummer. Did you apply elsewhere? For sure try again next year. We're interviewing AFI admissions this week so please let us know if you have any questions for them.






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Be sure to update or add your Applications to our database too too help others.


----------



## nijhawanudit

Didn't get through as well.  Quite the bummer. I have famu I can go for the 1 year programme though. But I'll consider. Nothing compared to Afi. Quite a bummer. Keeping the spirit up nontheless.😔🤗


----------



## Chris W

Also be sure to update your applications in our database if you got Waitlisted or rejected. It'll help the site tremendously with the stats and will help us figure out how many people who are Waitlisted are accepted for each film program.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Don't give up! Keep creating. And remember film school is just a step in the journey. (And not even a necessary step)


----------



## juliak

Hi friends, I'm sorry to hear about your rejections  but I second what Chris said about not giving up! you're meant to create so many great stuff, keep going! 
I got accepted but I'll still have to wait about the scholarship news to fully celebrate because there's no way i can afford afi without it. I'm grateful to be in though


----------



## Abel Guan

juliak said:


> Hi friends, I'm sorry to hear about your rejections  but I second what Chris said about not giving up! you're meant to create so many great stuff, keep going!
> I got accepted but I'll still have to wait about the scholarship news to fully celebrate because there's no way i can afford afi without it. I'm grateful to be in though


Congrats!!!! This year I think is so far the most competitive year. Glad you got in and hope you can get that scholarship!


----------



## Gokuemulation

I’m on the waitlist..is anyone also on the waitlist?


----------



## eSe

-Español abajo-

I've been lurking this page from time to time. It's been really helpful. Thanks to each one who contributed to it. Congrats to those who were accepted or waitlisted!!! For those who did not, no matter what, keep creating your chance will come with or without AFI. I got accepted, I still can't believe it (some imposter syndrome there). After a LOT of -financially speaking- thinking, I have accepted AFI's seat. Is anyone else attending? If you have any questions, feel free to reach out.

He estado echando un vistazo a esta pagina de vez en cuando. Ha sido de mucha ayuda. Gracias a todos los que contribuyeron. Felicitaciones para los que fueron aceptados o en lista de espera. Para los que no, no importa que, sigan creando, la oportunidad va a llegar con o sin AFI. Fui aceptado y todavia no me lo creo (por ahi hay algo del sindrome del impostor). Después de pensarlo MUCHO en como financiarlo, acepté la oferta. Alguien más asistirá este año? Si tienen alguna pregunta con gusto les ayudo.


----------



## Chris W

eSe said:


> After a LOT of -financially speaking- thinking, I have accepted AFI's seat. Is anyone else attending? If you have any quest


Congrats!!!

Please add your application to our database when you can to help others. 



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add
		







						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




There's also a private AFI forum for accepted and current students. Pagr to join is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


Congratulations! 🎉🎉


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Logged in on here after a long work sched. Got rejected  Onto the next one. 

Also massive congratulations to all those who got in! Cheers and enjoy!


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Initially, I hadn't looked into any other school outside of AFI because of the conservatory specific training program. I thought I'll just continue working and try next year if I don't get in. Which is what I'm currently doing. 

But now I'm thinking if I should entertain the thought of looking at school outside US, one's where you have a cinematography specialised education like the CCC in Mexico or the Lodz Film School in Poland etc. One of the main hurdles, apart from the application, will be to learn the language because they don't offer the course in English, which I'm willing to accept as a welcoming challenge, as long as it is worth it.

Anybody else looking at schools outside US? What are your plans?


----------



## ncjones21

juliak said:


> Hi friends, I'm sorry to hear about your rejections  but I second what Chris said about not giving up! you're meant to create so many great stuff, keep going!
> I got accepted but I'll still have to wait about the scholarship news to fully celebrate because there's no way i can afford afi without it. I'm grateful to be in though


Hi, congratulations on getting in! Just wondering, do you have any idea when you expect to hear if you got the scholarship?


----------



## juliak

ncjones21 said:


> Hi, congratulations on getting in! Just wondering, do you have any idea when you expect to hear if you got the scholarship?


Hey, I got the email just few days after the decision letter. AFI did give me a scholarship but it's unfortunately not enough for me... I still paid my deposit because I'm being very hopeful that I'll figure something out (or inherit some cash from my nonexistent rich grandparents lol).

Also, I read on another thread that AFI only gives out max $10k which I didn't know before and truthfully I thought there is more in their basket to give out 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ncjones21

juliak said:


> Hey, I got the email just few days after the decision letter. AFI did give me a scholarship but it's unfortunately not enough for me... I still paid my deposit because I'm being very hopeful that I'll figure something out (or inherit some cash from my nonexistent rich grandparents lol).
> 
> Also, I read on another thread that AFI only gives out max $10k which I didn't know before and truthfully I thought there is more in their basket to give out 🤷‍♀️


Forsure! Thanks for sharing, and I hope you will be able to attend. One last thing, when did they say you had to accept your offer by?


----------



## juliak

ncjones21 said:


> Forsure! Thanks for sharing, and I hope you will be able to attend. One last thing, when did they say you had to accept your offer by?


We had a month so
15th March decision day
15th April declare your spot


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update/add your applications on the site when you can.  Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

